# What ITB to use for my 16V



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

First i'm sorry about my english but i dont speek evey day in english








so my qestion is :
ITB from GSX-R 1000cc 42mm or ITB from M3 BMW 45mm..... this is a Big qestion for me








i have both of them and i i want 170hp on weels with 200-220nm torqe
My engine is with 288 camshafts by "bann brenner motorsport", 11,5 lift
and 11,5:1 by pistons.....


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

mak a manifold for the M3 ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbaye (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

hi bobby i suppose the m3 is better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (mbaye)*

the M3 ones are better but you have to make a manifold to run them the GSXR ones suck because you have to cut a manifold down use 2in cupplers to attach them and there is always a gap in between the mani and ITB's so if I was you I would use the M3 ones and sell the GSXR ones to fund your custom mani build.
Or you could just get a set of DCOE ITB's and a DCOE manifold and bolt it on.
Or you can get Toyota ITB's and get a manifold from jim at race craft or bulldogger72 on here or from rowland. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif all great manifold builders
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4054236


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Svedka)*

So, 10X








This is what i allredy made .....
Sorry about that ugly pic's but a made it 2 days after burning of my engine bay































i have made them shorter because i dont have free space under the hood i to catch 2-3 harmonic all runner got to be 13inch's
The good think of this ITB's is - they are front of valves .... the worst is - they are small ....only 42mm
so if i use M3 ITB they will not at front of valves and i think that will be wrong for my inlet....
i have a friend who is allredy do this but .....
i think that what hi do is wrong conception.... 








http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GiFjfwG6Wyw 
that's why i ask sоmе better specialist ..... better from me and him..








This is my BIG question







my big dilemma










_Modified by Bobby_ at 3:19 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

Bobby,
I would run the M3 ones and use the factors location for the injectors and unbolt the velocity stacks from the m3 ones and run short stacks.







in the long run you will have less issues with the m3 ones than the GSXR ones and it will flow better than using thoes silicone adapters on the gsxr ones.
Unless you plan on running high high revs and converting to solid lifters and a narly cam the M3 ones are better all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
problem solved just shorten the runners and good to go


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Svedka)*

so....... this is the final








now the next stage is DINO







and i'll be happyest men in the world if i see 150hp on wheels and 140-150Nm....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0BKzQ0yO84 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0U1SUgC3FE 


_Modified by Bobby_ at 3:15 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

looks nice! any close up pics of those velocity stacks? are they carbon or something?


_Modified by nick526 at 11:36 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (nick526)*

Yes, they are Carbon..... hand made







fully copyed from my frend in England








but yesterday i've broke this engine..... 5min in 8000 and engine is blowed








http://www.snimka.bg/photo.php?photo_id=10605609
See all of them







........ so be careful with RPMs


_Modified by Bobby_ at 6:01 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

WOW







, what a mess! back to the old drawing board I guess


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (nick526)*









Now i'll use some ABF or ABA ......i don't know yet....
It depends from scrap yards ....







after that.....rebuild and again on the road


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

where did you get the velocity stacks?


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (GLiwant a vr6)*

..i made them....by my friend who have some vacum mashine


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

so.... i've forgot to write here.







let the music play, from the engine bay








now i have new rims......


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

sweet, i can't believe they painted the wheels flat black


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (mxman)*

..... some stupid man can do this..... (my old boss)
so..... i have another problem.... Cooling system.....
Brand new water pump.... 
no leak enywhere....
big radiator 72 cm
2 cooling fans with a belt betwееn them...
79 degreas thermostat....
....and on track i have boiled my engine








do you have any ideas what can i do to perform my cooling system?????

_Modified by Bobby_ at 12:32 PM 8-11-2009_

_Modified by Bobby_ at 3:00 PM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by Bobby_ at 2:23 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## boostlust (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (Bobby_)*

what gen m3 are those throttle bodies from?


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What ITB to use for my 16V (boostlust)*

Е30 Evo 2


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*bbs set*

if you have an extra set of bbs for sale , i want it. 

regards 

Felipe


----------

